# one more for me... just one. :)



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have been slowing down the past few years in terms of building guitars. I have only done a couple/year as I have a vast collection and love what I have to play.

I have had a project inb the works for a while, but its nearing completion. I have always loved the PRS hollowbodies, and wanted to get one badly but they are a little more (OK, a lot more) than I care to spend. I also wanted a Bigsby and TV Jones classics instead of HB's.


When I saw the PRS thinline I decided to make a sort of in between - using the construction of a solid mahogany back/rim thats carved out like a Hollowbody, and a fully carved solid wood top - but the larger size body of the thinline and of course my own hardware.

What I have done, is use a 20 yr old piece of honduran mahogany (20" wide) to make the body, which is 15" across the lower boughts, with a 4 year old piece od figured claro walnut I bookmatched (the walnut I paid silly money for... about $300).

I am using a solid hunk of rosewood (indonesian I think) for the neck, with an ebony board, and matching walnut binding, and headstock overlay.

I have the body more or less done except for the neck pocket and the final sanding. The neck is rough shaped and ready to fret then carve.

Its a 25.5" scale length, with a Bigsby and roller bridge and of course the TV classics. 2 tone/2 volume and a three way up in the top upper bought like a les paul.

There is no plastic on this guitar - just wood and some chrome and aluminum 

I am hoping to get it ready for the finishing room in the next few weeks - will take some pics soon and post them.

But its far enough along I thought I would post. I am hoping this will take care of my PRS hollow/ Gibson 339 cravings for good. 

AJC


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow. Some pre-finish pictures would be cool too.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am off soon for a 4 day mini holidayw ith my wife in Toronto. That and to pick up a new speaker cab and my Trinity Triwatt Lead amp kit from Stephen at Trinity Amps. 

WHen I get back on Tuesday I will try and get some pics. I just cleaned my DSLR and I HATE to take it into the shop now... its so dusty! But I will 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hurry up and drive north huh!!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds Awesome. I made a lefty like that a while back, does yours resemble this at all.








[/IMG]


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Sounds Awesome. I made a lefty like that a while back, does yours resemble this at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine's a singlecut. More "smooth" carve from the edges to the top. Its pretty much the look of a PRS singlecut hollowbody. I actually traced my PRS singlecut (solidbody) and enlarged the outline to 15" width.

Also, the thickness is 3 1/2" at the deepest, and 2" at the edge (with the front and back being 3/4" deep carve).

In order for the Bigsby to sit properly, The carve needs to be fairly gentle. Its one without the hold down bar - so I may end up placing the bridge on a wooden "pylon" like a Gretsch and angling the neck back to compensate. I find those types of Bigsby's better for tuning stability than the hold down bar style.

AJC


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

in that photo how do you get the recess for the volume and tone knobs .do you start out with a spade bit maybe?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

copperhead said:


> in that photo how do you get the recess for the volume and tone knobs .do you start out with a spade bit maybe?


I dont know how Lowtones does it, but when I do that, I use a router bit called a "bowl cutting" bit. Its a wide (about 1 1/4") diameter, radiused bottom edge bit that is designed for cutting down, and side to side. I place it into the drill press, clamp the top onto the table and use the router bit like a drill bit. It cuts a nice flat recess with rounded edges that are easy to flair into the top contours.

Like this: the 1 1/4 bowl and tray bit

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/cmtbowlt.htm


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Sounds Awesome. I made a lefty like that a while back, does yours resemble this at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, thats lovely! Any chance you have a finished pic?

If I ever get tired of making my own guitars, I will pay YOU to build me one... your work is outstanding.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the bowl bit. I've been using a forestener bit and then shaping the sides with a carving knife and a lot of sanding. Sorry but the only other pics I have were all taken before that one. My old camera bit the dust about then and I didn't by a new one until the following Christmas. BTW I certainly don't want to hijack your thread so get some pics up. We are all drooling with anticipation.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Damn, I would LOVE to see that one done... dont worry about the hijack - its no prob.

AJC

ps with the router bit in the press, run at high speed and go slow. It doesnt leave a rim like the Forstner and allready has the rounded/radiused inner edges. But if you feed to fast or try and run the press too slow you will tear it up. Also make sure you dont try and hand hold the top, it must be clamped as the router bit has no point or rim to guide it.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ, I am SO GLAD you are doing another one, if only for the sheer joy of watching your pictorial progress! Looking forward to watching this thread unravel!
-Mikey


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I managed to get the neck fretted and shaped... and glued into the body this evening. Its coming along!

I need to fit the bridge and then final sand, ready for finishing. Also the frets need to be dressed.

The walnut figure wont come out until it gets some lacquer on it.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking more and more like the Les Pat :sport-smiley-002:

killer walnut.


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

absolutely awsome
loving the walnut
cant wait to start my first as soon as im not limited to my school shop


----------



## AdverbThis! (Mar 28, 2009)

That's looking awesome! How did you carve the body?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

AdverbThis! said:


> That's looking awesome! How did you carve the body?


The exterior was done with a 50 grit disk in my small (3.5") Makita angle grinder. Then sanded with a random orbital with progressive grits. The interior was hollowed out with a drill (forstner bit) and a jig that allows the top to remain about a constant 1/4" thickness, then cleaned up with chisels and sandpaper.

AFter you carve a few tops you get the hang of it - but the interior is a PITA especialy as I left the center section solid. Its fairly deep and hard to get into the corners.

But its OK... and the main thing is I hope it sounds great with the TV's. I love my other archtop with the TV jones pickups, but the guitar is very big (17") and the upper fret access is not bvery good. This one will have very good fret access all the way up to the high teens.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I need one of those. (as he drools on the keyboard):bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lowtones said:


> I need one of those. (as he drools on the keyboard):bow:


I need one of those jigs..... or at least a picture :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What a fantastic looking guitar !! :bow: kksjur

I had an old 335 copy MIJ Vantage with a walnut finish...nicest looking guitar I have ever owned. Sold it to a friend....sometimes I regret that.

Dave


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

SHE'S A BEAUTY A :smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:kksjur


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Over the past few days I managed to shoot some finish... the back and sides are dark brown, close to black. with a light shading on the rim of the top and the back of the headstock.

I decided to lacquer the neck as well, instead of just oiling it.

On Monday I will decide if I have enough finish on it to rub it out/buff but I think there is.

The figure on the top is very subtle. I wish it was more like the last walnut top I did... but it still looks fine. I want this to be a really good player first and foremost. I am hoping the TV classics & the Fender scale length & rosewood neck/ebony board will give this guitar an open, clear and jangly tone.

AJC


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My goodness, that is a work of art!

I'm stuck being the guy who pays the other guys to build his guitars haha


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

finished her tonight after a marathon session after work.

The action is perfect, stays in tune very well and everything checks out. Now I need to play the crap out of it to get to know her better. 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

How are the TVs?


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> How are the TVs?


TV-liscious 

They sound great... hard to explain for me, but they are clean and clear, no hum and still have the balls to sound like a HB when overdriven.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Worth the work then.... I see something like that in my next build.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

speechless.


----------



## AdverbThis! (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. That's beautiful! I need to make a semi-hollow someday...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It's beautiful. I hope it inspires you to keep building. Looked at the rest of your work too....sweet!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

That's gorgeous AJ. Glad to see her with the hardware. Even a beautiful gal looks better with a little bit of bling.


----------

